# Dare thread



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

This is based on Mind_Game's thread. The idea is to post a social anxiety challenging dare. Someone volunteers to take the dare and has 24 hours to do it and reply as to how it went. Whoever completes the dare first poses a new dare. More than one person can accept the dare but first to complete it and post about it gets to make a new one. 

Posting that you will take the dare helps because it's more likely to make you commit to doing it. More than one person can take the dare.

Since we have different levels of social anxiety, the idea is to take a dare that challenges you somewhat without being too hard. If the dare is too easy for you, you can offer suggestions or comments. Let's see if this works.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Dare: Go to the grocery store by yourself and find out about a new vegetable from a stranger (either staff or other customer). Some suggestions are to ask about what foods are good for a particular health issue you might have. Or to ask about an alternative that's healthier than what you currently use.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dare: Host a party and invite at least 100 people (at least 50 of them have to be strangers).

Haha. Anybody want to do it? If so, you don't need this forum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Freedom2010 said:


> Dare: Host a party and invite at least 100 people (at least 50 of them have to be strangers).
> 
> Haha. Anybody want to do it? If so, you don't need this forum


Just post an add in the newspaper offering free beer to anyone who comes. You'll have too many people


----------



## Taboo710 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dare: Go up to someone you find attractive and say, "You look so familiar. Where do I know you from?" and see what their response is. If they seem interested try to strike up a conversation. If it's awkward and you feel like backing out you can always just say "well my bad i guess i thought you were someone else" and walk off. It's still a nice step out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Taboo710 said:


> Dare: Go up to someone you find attractive and say, "You look so familiar. Where do I know you from?" and see what their response is. If they seem interested try to strike up a conversation. If it's awkward and you feel like backing out you can always just say "well my bad i guess i thought you were someone else" and walk off. It's still a nice step out of your comfort zone.


I'll try to do this sometime today! If I don't do it, I gotta be tared and feathered by all of you!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeez, tarred? thats pretty hardcore man. The feathering I'll gladly do . Good luck.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Jeez, tarred? thats pretty hardcore man. The feathering I'll gladly do . Good luck.


hahaha

Didn't do it yesterday but I ask for a 1 day extension, I didn't do much yesterday except go to Yoga class, smoked pot and watched entourage all day.

But today I'm going shopping, going to the gym, then going to sit at a coffee shop and finish some work for my job and studies for my school. So I'll have multiple opportunities and after this...better bring those feathers if you aren't going do it already lol!


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Oooh... I like this thread. I'll probably do the grocery one today (I'll try). I can't do the party one (I live at home with my parents) and I can't do the one that Taboo posted because I'm a lesbian and I'm only attracted to other lesbians which are pretty hard to find. If I find a good looking lesbian at work today, I'll try it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Woohoo, I did it! I went up to some girl and told her she looked very familiar, like bugs bunny because she has a nice tail. She started laughing and we had a brief conversation but I didn't ask. I was kinda nervous the entire time because she was pretty hot, but it felt good, I made it out alive!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats! That takes a lot of courage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Great job! :banana That seems harder than the original version of the dare. I don't think I could have done that


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Woohoo, I did it! I went up to some girl and told her she looked very familiar, like bugs bunny because she has a nice tail. She started laughing and we had a brief conversation but I didn't ask. I was kinda nervous the entire time because she was pretty hot, but it felt good, I made it out alive!


Lol...the only funny pick-up line I've ever seen. Wow, that must have taken a lot of courage.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done dude. Umm anyone wanna a bag of feathers? :lol


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

slylikeafox said:


> Great job! :banana That seems harder than the original version of the dare. I don't think I could have done that


It was a pick-up line I was dying to say forever, I didn't make it up on the spot. Plus the girl has a nice tail  But I ended up doing it because I couldn't show my face here without doing it hahaha.

My dare for someone: go up to a member of the opposite sex you find attractive and compliment them.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Woohoo, I did it! I went up to some girl and told her she looked very familiar, like bugs bunny because she has a nice tail. She started laughing and we had a brief conversation but I didn't ask. I was kinda nervous the entire time because she was pretty hot, but it felt good, I made it out alive!


LOL! Oh, you best believe I'm using that line one day! LOL


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

hahaha. You better


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It was a pick-up line I was dying to say forever, I didn't make it up on the spot. Plus the girl has a nice tail  But I ended up doing it because I couldn't show my face here without doing it hahaha.


That's really brave. I don't think I could say that to a stranger. You should get a gold star.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

CHALLENGE:

Wink and smile to somebody of the opposite sex. I have never, never done it. Anyone willing to go for it?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just felt like reviving this thread. It seemed like such a great idea  I might try one of the previous dares, but first I'll give a few dares of my own. I tried to vary the difficulty so that most members could give at least one a try  

Dare 1: Leave your house. You can choose the further difficulty from there
Dare 2: Say Hi to a stranger
Dare 3: Start a conversation with a stranger


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Just felt like reviving this thread. It seemed like such a great idea  I might try one of the previous dares, but first I'll give a few dares of my own. I tried to vary the difficulty so that most members could give at least one a try
> 
> Dare 1: Leave your house. You can choose the further difficulty from there
> Dare 2: Say Hi to a stranger
> Dare 3: Start a conversation with a stranger


I think I _might_ try dare number 3... I've never done that before, and it could turn out interesting, hehe. Hmm. I guess I'll have to find somebody I could approach, somebody who won't think I'm too weird for coming up to them out of the blue  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> This is based on Mind_Game's thread. The idea is to post a social anxiety challenging dare. Someone volunteers to take the dare and has 24 hours to do it and reply as to how it went. Whoever completes the dare first poses a new dare. More than one person can accept the dare but first to complete it and post about it gets to make a new one.
> 
> Posting that you will take the dare helps because it's more likely to make you commit to doing it. More than one person can take the dare.
> 
> Since we have different levels of social anxiety, the idea is to take a dare that challenges you somewhat without being too hard. If the dare is too easy for you, you can offer suggestions or comments. Let's see if this works.


i dare anyne on this site to go to their city centre at 3pm on saturaday afternoon , strip down to their underwear, go and stand rigth in the middle of the crowds and shout , using a megaphone , as many embarassing things that they can think of


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck Veron  Starting with a question would probably be a great way to go



> i dare anyne on this site to go to their city centre at 3pm on saturaday afternoon , strip down to their underwear, go and stand rigth in the middle of the crowds and shout , using a megaphone , as many embarassing things that they can think of


I think I'll pass and let someone else try that one first :lol Wouldn't want to start off with something too easy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, I'd like to wink at a stranger. I don't know if I'd actually do it though. I smiled at someone at the doctors today and it made me feel really good.


----------



## MrFrenz (May 25, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Haha, I'd like to wink at a stranger. I don't know if I'd actually do it though. I smiled at someone at the doctors today and it made me feel really good.


I wanna take you up on that dare. I'll tell you how it goes when I get off work tonight.

If I made a dare? I'll dare anyone to walk into a restaurant (fast food would probably work best), start talking to the cashier and then just decide to leave instead.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Good luck Veron  Starting with a question would probably be a great way to go


Thanks. I'm sad to report that I failed at this dare  I guess I'll have to pick something easier next time, heh.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I dare you to dare me to dare you.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Dare me :b


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

^ I dare you to stick out your tongue. Wait, you already did...How dare you?  You win!


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I dare someone to launch one of those miniature hobby rockets towards a police car.  Or at least set off a bunch of fireworks in a police station and then try to escape and do a high-speed car chase. Then get out of the car and moon the police. Then try to hop away from the police with your pants still down. Then try to swim away in a river. Then try to hijack a cruise ship. Then try to steer the cruiseship towards the moon. Then try to make a crop circle on the moon with no crops. Then try to dance with the moon. Then sing on mars. Then tell mars to fight the moon. Watch the fight. Then tell the president to watch the fight. Then finally the most difficult task......you must clap with one hand!:clap


:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I dare someone to look a cashier in the eye and smile


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

deeds14 said:


> I dare someone to look a cashier in the eye and smile


That's the first doable dare in awhile, so I'll take you up on it.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to meet the 24 hr deadline though. I don't go shopping everyday.



veron said:


> Thanks. I'm sad to report that I failed at this dare  I guess I'll have to pick something easier next time, heh.


I don't think there is anything that says you can't retry a dare :b


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

deeds14 said:


> I dare someone to look a cashier in the eye and smile


Finally, an easy one. Actually, around here a lot of cashiers will smile at you and say hi when you walk in anyway. So I can just do the same back.

Dare: Compliment a stranger on their shirt and ask them where they got it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

nihlanth1 said:


> ^ I dare you to stick out your tongue. Wait, you already did...How dare you?  You win!


Yay, now I feel special :yay


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

xXSadiXx said:


> I so got this one.
> 
> I was out at the college today, lurking, waiting for my mum to take some tests. Started conversation with the smoothie vendor..about well, smoothies. (Being a GOOD conversation, wasn't a requirement, thankfully).
> 
> Also I waved at an unfortunete in a parrot suit.


Congrats!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

xXSadiXx said:


> I so got this one.
> 
> I was out at the college today, lurking, waiting for my mum to take some tests. Started conversation with the smoothie vendor..about well, smoothies. (Being a GOOD conversation, wasn't a requirement, thankfully).
> 
> Also I waved at an unfortunete in a parrot suit.


Another congrats :yay Now you can give us a dare of your own. You won't have to cheat like most of us did by giving dares before completeing one


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

nihlanth1 said:


> I dare someone to launch one of those miniature hobby rockets towards a police car.  Or at least set off a bunch of fireworks in a police station and then try to escape and do a high-speed car chase. Then get out of the car and moon the police. Then try to hop away from the police with your pants still down. Then try to swim away in a river. Then try to hijack a cruise ship. Then try to steer the cruiseship towards the moon. Then try to make a crop circle on the moon with no crops. Then try to dance with the moon. Then sing on mars. Then tell mars to fight the moon. Watch the fight. Then tell the president to watch the fight. Then finally the most difficult task......you must clap with one hand!:clap
> 
> :troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll


ok, ill put this on my to-do list


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Dare 3: Start a conversation with a stranger


Ok, I'll give this one another go. I need to start pushing my boundaries. And if I bail out of it again...:whip


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good Veron  You don't have to worry about us whipping you though :lol



deeds14 said:


> I dare someone to look a cashier in the eye and smile


I haven't accomplished this dare yet. My excuse is that I didn't go shopping during the 24 hr deadline. I still plan to give it a try when I get a chance.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm, does a 7 second conversation count? I tried talking to a cashier at a cosmetics store (I was the only one in line  ). I said something like, "I need an honest opinion. Does this hair colour look unnatural on me?" lol. And that didn't last very long... so I guess I semi-completed this dare. Getting into a conversation that lasts more than a few sentence exchanges is proving to be quite difficult. God, sometimes I can't even talk to my parents longer than that


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It counts  I didn't specify how long the conversation had to be in the dare. What you said was definitely more challenging than just saying "Hi". Great job


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

deeds14 said:


> I dare someone to look a cashier in the eye and smile


Accomplished :yay I did it a couple of times, because I wasn't sure if I was making eay contact for long enough.

I already gave some dares before completeing one myself. My dares that haven't been completed yet



slylikeafox said:


> Dare 1: Leave your house. You can choose the further difficulty from there
> Dare 2: Say Hi to a stranger


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> It counts  I didn't specify how long the conversation had to be in the dare. What you said was definitely more challenging than just saying "Hi". Great job


Aww thank you  And congrats for completing your dare!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

My dare: compliment a stranger on their dog, perhaps stopping a little to pet it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, is this dare ^ so weird that nobody is up for it?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

> My dare: compliment a stranger on their dog, perhaps stopping a little to pet it.


I did this one today. 
Some ladys dog got loose and ended up on my
front yard, I grabbed it by the collar and told her she 
had a beautiful dog, even though it was kind of
weird looking.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

xXSadiXx said:


> Eh, I think I could accomplish this one..just perhaps not without getting bit to hell.


Good luck if you decide to give it a try 



david86 said:


> I did this one today.
> Some ladys dog got loose and ended up on my
> front yard, I grabbed it by the collar and told her she
> had a beautiful dog, even though it was kind of
> weird looking.


That's cool, congrats!


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a great idea! 

I need something to do... Somebody dare me to do something! 

Nothing too hard though.. don't tell me to throw a party or something!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

how about go to a party?


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> how about go to a party?


hmm, I don't get that many opportunities to go to parties, but if the chance ever arises, I'll give it a go.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm waiting for some dares too  I can't really think of any on my own.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

MY DARE:

PM two people on this site and find out what their favorite
colors are.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^ I'll take you up on this dare.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Done. 

My dare: smile at a stranger who's looking kind of sad.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Let's hear some more dares  I'm feeling kind of adventurous, lol


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Alright here's some dares:

1) Ask for the time from random person (100 points)
2) Say 'hi hows it going' to the first 3 people you see when you leave the house (200 points)
3) Purposely trip and fall in front of someone, the point is to get over how insecure we are about how we look (600 points)

A 1000 point bonus if you do all three to the same person


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

If I'm still feeling adventurous I might do the third dare :yes The first two are kind of easy for me.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

veron said:


> My dare: smile at a stranger who's looking kind of sad.


Does it still count if they're only about 3 years old?

1. Use a picture of yourself as an avatar.
2. Borrow _something_ from a neighbour or acquaintance.
3. Write "Free Hugs" on a piece of cardboard and go and stand beside it in a public place for as long as you dare.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

veron said:


> My dare: smile at a stranger who's looking kind of sad.


I'll take this dare. Start small, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Dare:* Next time you're at a store checkout with an associate who's 'your type' and get a receipt, have this exchange:

You: "Uh, there's something wrong with my receipt."
Them: "What the problem?"
You: "Your number's not on it."


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

markx said:


> Does it still count if they're only about 3 years old?
> 
> 1. Use a picture of yourself as an avatar.
> 2. Borrow _something_ from a neighbour or acquaintance.
> 3. Write "Free Hugs" on a piece of cardboard and go and stand beside it in a public place for as long as you dare.


Yes, it does! 

1. I guess I could do this, but I'd probably only have it up for a week or so.
3. I'd actually do this if I had a buddy to do it with... on my own it would probably seem kind of freaky, lol



Attica! Attica! said:


> I'll take this dare. Start small, lol.


Good luck with it!



Just Lurking said:


> *Dare:* Next time you're at a store checkout with an associate who's 'your type' and get a receipt, have this exchange:
> 
> You: "Uh, there's something wrong with my receipt."
> Them: "What the problem?"
> You: "Your number's not on it."


Haha, this is quite daring... I'm not sure I could do this one quite yet. Besides, most of the people I've seen at checkouts are older women... Maybe I'll try this when I'm visiting another country (one that's on the opposite end of the world, of course). And if I just happen to get "my type" at the checkout :b


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> *Dare:* Next time you're at a store checkout with an associate who's 'your type' and get a receipt, have this exchange:
> 
> You: "Uh, there's something wrong with my receipt."
> Them: "What the problem?"
> You: "Your number's not on it."


LOL! I don't think I'm quite up to that. Good line though.

Here's my dare: The next store you buy something at, ask the cashier how their day is going.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

I friggin love this thread. But I will continue to just lurk it for now. </cop out>


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

my dare for now is to send replys as long as they won't be dare anymore...
then i might try some of your suggestions... i quite like them


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Dare: Walk around town with a strand of toilet paper stuck to your shoe, and try to realize its not a big deal.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I friggin love this thread. But I will continue to just lurk it for now. </cop out>


Oh, you should join in the fun


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I want to do a dare but I'm too scared haha. I can't think of any to suggest but this is a cool thread


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

markx said:


> 1. Use a picture of yourself as an avatar.


Well done, Veron! 

(Assuming that's a picture of you, lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice avatars - good job on making the goal. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

markx said:


> Well done, Veron!
> 
> (Assuming that's a picture of you, lol)


Lol, yeah that's me. Thanks 



millenniumman75 said:


> Nice avatars - good job on making the goal. :boogie :boogie :boogie


Thanks. I like the dance you've got going on there :boogie


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Way to go Veron!!

I completed my dare too: I smiled at a new neighbor who looked very tired and not in the best mood while he was moving stuff into his apt. Got a smile back too.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

New dare: order pizza and get into a conversation with the delivery person! 200 pts.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh! and I almost forgot! I also completed my going to a party dare... actually, I hosted the party! Woot!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Attica! Attica! said:


> Way to go Veron!!
> 
> I completed my dare too: I smiled at a new neighbor who looked very tired and not in the best mood while he was moving stuff into his apt. Got a smile back too.


Thanks, and congrats for completing your dares too  Hosting a party - wow, that's awesome!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> My dare: compliment a stranger on their dog, perhaps stopping a little to pet it.


This somewhat happened, I was playing tennis with my dad and sister in a park, it was almost empty except for us, a lady was walking by on the sidewalk with a pitbull( I think, no dog expert here) and some other large black dog, the pitbull broke out of her hand and came to visit us on the court, normally I would just kinda ignore and wait for the owner to come fetch their dog but I picked up his lease and and brought it to her, actually it was more like he brought me, damn those things are strong.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

This thread is so cool!



markx said:


> Write "Free Hugs" on a piece of cardboard and go and stand beside it in a public place for as long as you dare.


Where do you come up with those ideas? :lol

I'm not feeling the bravest, but it would be really funny if someone actually tried this!


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, I would do the free hugs sign if someone else was there to do it with me. My friends and I were actually thinking of doing this someday. Lets have more dare suggestions!

DARE: smile to yourself while in public for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> This somewhat happened, I was playing tennis with my dad and sister in a park, it was almost empty except for us, a lady was walking by on the sidewalk with a pitbull( I think, no dog expert here) and some other large black dog, the pitbull broke out of her hand and came to visit us on the court, normally I would just kinda ignore and wait for the owner to come fetch their dog but I picked up his lease and and brought it to her, actually it was more like he brought me, damn those things are strong.


Good job  Lol, even small dogs can be quite strong when they're "on." I used to walk a maltese that practically dragged me whenever she spotted a potential friend nearby. Oh, the excitement.

I'm going to add another dare: call a random number and start with "Hi, I'd like to order a cheese pizza."


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The free hugs idea isn't actually mine, I saw it on TV a while ago and thought how nice it would be (hopefully) to share a hug with _someone_. Have a look at http://freehugscampaign.org


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

> I'm going to add another dare: call a random number and start with "Hi, I'd like to order a cheese pizza."


lol! I'll take this one. I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Nice! Good luck


----------



## SK7 (Jul 22, 2009)

ooh, this thread is interesting. sounds fun & challenging but i think i'm just gonna lurk 4 now.


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> *Dare:* Next time you're at a store checkout with an associate who's 'your type' and get a receipt, have this exchange:
> 
> You: "Uh, there's something wrong with my receipt."
> Them: "What the problem?"
> You: "Your number's not on it."


lol, i was feeling silly one day a couple years ago and tried that. She wasn't amused.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Dare: go to a local college and do this


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I'll dare myself to show up at Burger King at 2:00 or 3:00 in the morning wearing my pajamas and a pair of bedroom slippers and then order a double whopper, which I've been craving lately. That's not so hard, and I think it'd be more funny than it would be anxiety-provoking. I think I'll be like, "Gimme a double whopper, and... uhh, gimme some large fries, and, hmm... (yawn) gimme a vanilla frosty too."


----------

